# admin login nicht mehr möglich



## BHD84 (19. Okt. 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe nun mal einen User angelegt gehabt um mit dem bischen zu testen.

Nun wollte ich nach einen Neustart mich wieder als admin einloggen, aber es geht nicht mehr. Genauso kann ich mich nicht als Test User einloggen. 

Wenn ich das Passwort absichtlich falsch eingebe kommt eine Meldung:

*ERROR*



*Error*

Username or Password wrong.

Wenn ichs richtig eingebe erscheint immer wieder nur der Startbildschirm.

Habe ich nun irgendwas zerschossen ohne es mitbekommen zu haben?


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2011)

Bitte immer die verwendete ISPConfig Version bei Fragen posten, sonst können wir nur raten worum es geht


----------



## BHD84 (19. Okt. 2011)

ah entschuldigung. Ganz vergessen

Es geht um die ISPConfig Version 3.0.3.3

das ganze läuft über httpS, falls das noch relevant sein sollte


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2011)

Es könnte sein dass es ein Problem mit der session Tabelle in mysql gibt. Logge Dich mal in phpmyadmin als root user ein, öffne die dbispconfig Datenbank, selektiere alle Tabellen und wähle als Aktion reparieren aus.


----------



## BHD84 (19. Okt. 2011)

Ah wunderbar. Ich danke dir. Das hat wunderbar funktoniert


----------

